# Webserver con PIC y EEPROM



## Meta (Ene 23, 2008)

Me gustaría saber con qué PIC hacen estas cosas, es decir, que hay PIC que puedes guardar una Web hecha por nosotros mismos y verla a traves de lan o internet. Un ejemplo que hace esto es nuestro ROUTER por el cual podemos conectar a internet.

EJEMPLOS:

http://www.iberfutura.es/Productos/SP1.asp?Prezzo=42,00







Circuito para conocer y experimentar las características de funcionamiento y las posibilidades del módulo SP1. Los diversos programas experimentales que acompañan el kit permiten al usuario diseñar sus propias aplicaciones y reprogramar el SP1, con la ayuda de un programador de PIC como el FT386K. El SitePlayer es un completo webserver accesible desde la red interna o por Internet cuya memoria Flash puede albergar páginas web dinámicas diseñadas por el usuario. Mediante éstas puede conocerse el estado de diversas aplicaciones analógicas o digitales y modificar su estado simplemente actuando el puntero del PC remoto. No incluye caja, alimentador ni el módulo SP1, que debe adquirirse por separado.


----------



## Paloky (Ene 24, 2008)

Hola Meta.

Tienes dos opciones para hacerlo con un pic.

La primera opción es utilizar un pic cualquiera junto con el "ENC28J60" que es un interface Ethernet.

La segunda opció es utilizar un PIC con este interface incorporado, como es el "18F97J60".

Si quieres probar esto. Microchip tiene una DemoBoard que es la "PICDEM NET 2 DEV BOARD" que tiene estos integrados que te he comentado, junto con un dispay, unos pulsadores, y un potenciometro y un sensor de temperatura.

Yo la he isto utilizar en un seminario de Microchip y desde internet o extranet, se puede hacer un control de la placa via Web.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Ene 24, 2008)

No he encontrado en youtube el 18F97J60, pero he encontrado solo un vídeo del ENC28J60. Para lo que es , es un poco curioso.

YouTube - UlrichRadig.de - Zusammenbau AVR Mini-Webserver, ETH_M32_EX

YouTube - microchip


----------



## ELIUSM (Ene 24, 2008)

Hola!
El PIC usado, que tiene incorporado eso es el que te mencionó Paloky. Los videos mostrados no son nada útiles, pues cualquiera sabe soldar piezas a una placa. Lo interesante es el programa del PIC y el esquemático. Aquí hay un ejemplo: (de la marca Olimex):

http://www.olimex.cl/product_información.php?products_id=359

El esquemático de la placa es este:

http://www.olimex.cl/images/PIC/PIC-MAXI-WEB-sch.gif

Y el programa del PIC es éste:

http://www.olimex.cl/soft/PIC/PIC-MAXI-WEB/PIC_MAXI_WEB_MCHPTCPStack_v375.zip

Para información, los microcontroladores que tienen los Routers adentro son AVRs normalmente, y no PICs.

Ah! Y encontré dos PICWeb servers más:

http://www.olimex.cl/product_información.php?products_id=228

y

http://www.olimex.cl/product_información.php?products_id=209

Estas páginas no pueden ser mejores... aparte de vender el producto, publican toda la información, los planos, etc.

Saludos!


----------



## Meta (Ene 25, 2008)

Muy buenas las web, aún así que pena que en PIC no se use mucho, al menos por ahora, porque parece que microchip tiene ganas aunque ahora están centrados a los PIC32 y sus futuros nuevos diseños.

Espero que esto crezca mucho, me gustaría que hubiera mucha información en el futuro y que cada vez más sea utilizado estos dispositivos en PIC.

Me gustaría controlar desde mi trabajo bajo PIC Webserver y la web hecha por mi mismo las cámaras de vigilancia y si ha habido alguna actividad.

Un saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 25, 2008)

Para el tema de camaras de vigilancia hay programas de PC mucho mas potentes.

El problema de hacer una web esta en la ethernet, el pic simplemente escrive una pagina en html puro y eso ocupa muy poco.


----------



## Meta (Ene 25, 2008)

Si ya, pero lo que me interesa es controlar el PIC desde el Firefox o internet explorer sin usar el PC de mi casa o desde el trabajo. Simplemente se conecta a esa tarjeta con el html puro y controlar la actividad si saltó la alarmagracias a un detector y el vídeo está grabando.

Un router es así, controla la actividad de internet y más cosas. Espero que se ponga de moda esto en PIC ya que lo están fabricando.


----------



## Meta (Oct 7, 2008)

Hola:

Ya ha pasado unos buenos meses. Todavía no he aprendido mucho de *Web server*, mejor dicho, nada. Aún así, si encuentran web de proyectos sobre Web server sobre pic lo ponen por aquí abajo.

Un cordial saludos.


----------



## adrianjpc (May 6, 2009)

hola a todos me gustaria se parte de este proyecto ya que en mi escuela me dejaron un proyecto igual 
en la cual tengo que manipular o controlar algo desde un web 

saludos


----------



## adrianjpc (May 6, 2009)

una solucion que tengo es utilizar labview y un microcontrolador usb la comunicacion ya esta solucionada en este foro


----------



## Meta (May 7, 2009)

EZ Web Lynx 5V: El servidor web mas sencillo y económico del mercado !

"CONECTE SUS PRODUCTOS Y SISTEMAS FÁCILMENTE A INTERNET "

Este pequeño módulo de 40 x 18 x 26 mm se alimenta con 5Vcc e integra un completo servidor de páginas web que permite el control de procesos on line a través de la red. Se puede integrar de forma sencilla en todos nuestros proyectos y aplicaciones que requieran un control remoto reduciendo así los tiempos de desarrollo. Las páginas web se pueden programar de forma dinámica en HTML sin necesidad de otros conocimientos técnicos o lenguajes de programación.

Algunos ejemplos de aplicación son:

Entornos industriales. Incorporar el EZ WebLynx en este tipo de aplicaciones permite la monitorización local o remota del estado del sistema. Se puede ver qué funciones están o no activadas, los resultados obtenidos por las mismas, el ajuste remoto de parámetros de funcionamiento, configuración, etc....

Equipos de Laboratorio. Conectando el EX Web Lynx en este tipo de equipos podemos recibir y auditar de forma remota los resultados de las distintas medidas realizadas. Además el EZ WebLynx puede notificar vía e-mail la finalización de un determinado test o prueba.

Productos de consumo. Cualquier sistema o equipo de consumo dotado del EZ Web Lynx puede ser controlado remotamente a través de internet: Control de entradas analógicas y digitales, controla de salidas, control y monitorización de temperatura y mucho mas.

Enseñanza y aficionados. Basta conocimientos del lenguaje HTML para descargar en el EZ Web Lynx nuestra propia página. Cualquier navegador puede acceder a la misma. Imaginemos el módulo EZ Web Lynx interconectado con nuestro laboratorio PIC'School o similar y de forma remota poder monitorizar el estado de los interruptores de entrada, actuar sobre los leds de salida, actuar sobre el controlador Host (PIC, ATMEL, Parallax, etc...), recabar los resultados obtenidos y mucho mas.

El interface con el módulo EZ Web Lynx para el envío de comandos puede realizarse de tres formas distintas:

Interface serie AT. Permite al usuario configurar y operar con el dispositivo sin necesidad de una conexión de red.

Interface UDP server. Permite aceptar comandos AT y trabajar con el entorno de desarrollo EZ Web Lynx IDE para operar y configurar el dispositivo.

Interface HTTP CGI. Los comandos pueden enviarse al módulo EZ Web Lynx usando los comandos GET y POST del HTTP CGI

Entre las características mas relevantes del EZ Web Lynx cabe citar las siguientes:

Alimentación única de 5Vcc

Hasta 11 líneas digitales de entrada

Cualquiera de las líneas de entrada se puede también configurar como líneas digitales de salida

Hasta 5 entradas analógicas con valores de entrada de 0 a 5V

2 Líneas para comunicación serie  a 9600 baudios, 8 bits de datos, 1 de stop y sin paridad.

2 Líneas para comunicación I2C con los sensores de Dallas y monitorizar así temperatura en Fahrenheit o Celsius

Posibilidad de bloquear el módulo mediante el empleo Password, evitando así que pueda ser modificada su configuración

Posibilidad de bloquear la configuración de cualquiera de las líneas de E/S

256 registros de propósito general volátiles y otros tantos no volátiles

Buffer de entrada serie que permite capturar tramas de datos desde un controlador Host

Capacidad de envío de e-mails en función de eventos externos y/ de estados internos

Permite definir un código ID que identifica cada módulo EZ Web Lynx en una aplicación en particular

Permite una total configuración de los parámetros propios de una red como la dirección IP, máscaras, etc..

El módulo EZ Web Lynx tiene un manual en inglés y se suministra con un CD con el programa EZ Web Lynx IDE. Esta aplicación consiste en un completo entorno de desarrollo que permite la edición de la página web en el lenguaje HTML, simulación de funcionamiento de la misma, compilación para obtener una imagen binaria de esa página y la descarga o grabación sobre el propio módulo EZ Web Lynx.

Fuente:
http://www.msebilbao.com/tienda/product_información.php?products_id=451


----------



## otto_79 (Jul 28, 2009)

Buenas tardes, la idea es la de poder, entre todos, sumar información para poder menejar el modulo WebServer DEV, si alguien tiene interes avice y seguimos.
Cordiales Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Jul 28, 2009)

Hola:

Tengo interés desde antes de crear este tema hace más de año y medio. Por falta de conocimientos al finalcompré un libro http://www.pic16f84a.org

Gracias sigo aprendiendo ensamblador. Con el tiempo decidí a por todas controlar el puerto USB, por falta de información lo abandoné y me metí con el puerto serie en el cual ya hice manuales en PDF que puedes ver:

http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/z9521.html
http://www.abcdatos.com/tutoriales/tutorial/v12.html

Ahora estoy en la siguiente fase con el puerto serie controlando desde Internet vía Visual C# y por Web con PHP que puedes ver en el enlace de abajo que aún está en desarrollo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/217744/

Como ya ha pasado un año y medio, me imagino que habrá mñas información aunque sea en Inglés. Si hay más información por ahí, entre todo lo sacamos.

Saludo.


----------



## otto_79 (Jul 28, 2009)

hola como va! bueno te comento, adquiri un producto de la firma mcelectronics, esta bueno y me sirve de plataforma para publicar los datos adquiridos en la web, el equipo es el Web Server Dev, www.mcelectronics.com.ar ahi podes mirarlo mas detenidamente, con el mismo podes cargarle una web en una eeprom y en ella mostrar las variables adquiridas, posee protocolo tcp-ip con lo cual lo podes vincular a un router con su propia ip y accederla desde cualquier lugar.
es un excelente punto de partida para trabajar con ethernet  y demas.
desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Meta (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola:

El tema del WebServer lo haré cuando tenga conocimientos. Mientras tanto estoy haciendo otro proyecto controlar un PC desde otro PC con su puerto serie y 16F84.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/179977/ _
Saludo.


----------



## caponero (Sep 21, 2010)

Hola Otto79 adquiri la misma placa que mencionais la dev de mcelectronics. Pero no me enviaron mucha mas informacion de como empezar a usarla, es decir como adecuarla a mis propositos. Si tienes algo de informacion que a ti te ha sido util por favor me avisas desde ya gracias


----------



## Picnet (Oct 14, 2010)

caponero u otto_79 yo tambien compre el web server y me interesaria poder ponerme en contacto con ustedes a ver si entre varios podemos podemos darnos una mano hice hace unas semanas un curso de un dia con la gente de Mc electronics.
Un saludo.


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 14, 2010)

Puesto que todo está en base a microchip, necesitas iniciar con los ejemplos de esta libreria, es muy completo y los hay para TCP/IP http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=2680&dDocName=en547784, también necesitas el MPLAB y el C18 para programar.
Haber si le ponemos ánimo que de esto no hay casi nada en el foro...

saludos


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Yo también le tengo ganas al WebServer hace rato ....me falta solamente el RJ45 con las bobinas que dentro de 1 semana me lo traen aprox.

*Recomendaciones de Hardware:
*
- Usar un PIC18F4620 o similares con 64KB de Flash para implementar el stack.

- Para AVR ATmega32 o ATmega328p o similares con más de 32K de Flash... (C más optimizado).

- Usar un ENC28J60 para los primeros programas y aplicaciones después se puede migrar a algún 18F con ethernet incluido.

- Microchip cada 2 o 3 meses actualiza el Stack de TCP/IP con librerías muy documentadas en inglés.

- Avr Lib provee las librerías necesarias para implementar el protocolo TCP/IP (Hay que realizar algunas modificaciones según la versión del compilador GCC que estemos usando.

*Recomendaciones de Software:*

- Para microchip lo mejor es usar el stack de C18 ...pero el de CCS también funciona bien en caso de usar ese compilador.

- Para AVR lo mejor es usar GCC gratuito ...con las librerías AVRlib ...con las modificaciones antes mencionadas.


----------



## Picnet (Oct 14, 2010)

Propongo algo, por que no nos ponemos de acuerdo en implementar una aplicacion esperamos a las personas que hagan falta no importa el tiempo, esto no es una carrera a la fama simplemente es una carrera al conocimiento, sería bueno ponernos un poco de acuerdo todos los interesados e intentar hacer una lista y despues definir una fecha de comienzo y un plan de que hacer para que sea viable
si a alguien se le ocurre algo mejor, bienvenido sea.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

@picnet Yo me prendo , es más hace poco empecé a diseñar el Hardware pero está muy verde todavía ...yo voy a usar el stack de CCS pero creo que si me pongo a estudiar un poco el C18 también le de con ese ...y algo que me tiene pensando es en implementarlo en AVR GCC con un ATmega644


----------



## Meta (Oct 14, 2010)

Llevo años que quiero ahcer un web server, que por cierto han hecho ya algunos pequeños. Ahora estoy en un curso de programación con Python y Java y en el próximo año nos meterán .NET y MySQL, así que ya estaré reforzado.









> _*EZ Web Lynx 5V: El servidor web mas sencillo y  económico del mercado !!*_
> _*"CONECTE SUS PRODUCTOS Y SISTEMAS FÁCILMENTE A INTERNET "*_
> Este pequeño módulo de 40 x 18 x 26 mm se  alimenta con 5Vcc e integra un completo servidor de páginas web que permite el  control de procesos on line a través de la red. Se puede integrar de forma  sencilla en todos nuestros proyectos y aplicaciones que requieran un control  remoto reduciendo así los tiempos de desarrollo. Las páginas web se pueden  programar de forma dinámica en HTML sin necesidad de otros conocimientos  técnicos o lenguajes de programación.
> Algunos ejemplos de aplicación son:
> ...


http://www.msebilbao.com/notas/downloads/Tutorial de ejercicios practicos del EzWebLynx.pdf

http://www.msebilbao.com/notas/downloads/Manual rapido de usuario EXWEBLYNX.pdf

Hay más por Internet y mejores. Mi idea es hacerlo desde cero y propio.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Meta ese sistema con el conector que vos marcas es medio caro....acá se consigue por algo asi de U$S70 .....

lo que si puedo costear y que creo que todos los usuarios podríamos costear es un PIC18F de gama alta U$S12 + ENC28J60 U$S7 + Placa de desarrollo hecha a mano : U$S 27 ....lo que nos daría unos lo que nos dá unos  *U$S40 como costo total*

También existe la opción de adquirir un módulo ZERO G de microchip por U$S24 para desarrollos con WIFI (Un stack bastante complejo).

Como se ha comentado en otros foros donde se quizo hacer lo mismo y de hecho se logro con exito..hay que aprender sobre conexiones de RED y las distintas capas de programación por que nosotros podemos bajar muy tranquilamente todo el código para hacer funcionar nuestra aplicación pero no sabemos que lo que hace internamente lo que nos inhabilita a realizar modificaciones o correjir posibles errores.

Algo que hay que tener en cuenta es que las páginas pueden ocupar bastante memoria de programa del micro ya que se guarda como un string dentro de la memoria. Asi que se pueden implementar 2 opciones:

1 - Guardar la página en una memoria eeprom (tiene que ser SPI por la velocidad)
2 - Guardar la página en una SD ....para aplicaciones más profesionales y que tengan más datos...inmagenes y animaciones.


En caso de no encontrar el conector con las bobinas se puede comprar la ficha RJ45 y sacar de alguna placa de red vieja en desuso el filtro ETHERNET.


----------



## caponero (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola a todos, me interesa el proyecto. Voy a colaborar con lo que pueda. Tengo la placa dev de mc elctronic, quiero saber si me va servir... De lo contrario, decidme de donde obtengo los componentes. 
Como proyecto personal hice un control de potencia (triacs) a traves de ethernet, solo que a la parte del servidor (la placa traia un un servidor de muestra) la cambie para dejarla a mi gusto. Bueno con lo que sea que puedo colaboarar estoy


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola caponero ...si te sirve siempre y cuando no sea la WIFI por que esa tiene otro stack diferente...los componentes si vivis en BsAs se los podés comprar a muy buen precio a los señores de ELEMON que tienen stock de micro , ENC28J60 y Conector con bobinas.


----------



## Meta (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola @moyano-jonathan

Si, si es medio caro, sólo daba ideas. Los hay más caro por ahí y mejores.

Hay gente que lo han hecho con un PIc viejo y usando 4 24LC1025 como si fuera solo uno. Era para guardar imágenes .gif de led o cosas así. No me he centrado como se hace realmente por dentro para que entienda el html.

Debe funionar como funciona tu router y guardar configuraciones incluidas. Interesante. Estoy en una etapa que prefiero ahora el C que asm del PIC. Me tiene negro y me cuesta  muchi tiempo aunque me guste.

Como vi que lo del Web server complicado, decidí controlar el puerto serie con Internet que aún sigue en pie pero con pausa hasta conseguir dinero y hacer funcionar el LCD.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Otra cosa , también podés probar el stack usando el simulador PROTEUS VSM en las ultimas versiones tenés la posibilidad de simular el ENC28J60 y el RTL8019 ....yo lo he probado y funciona re bien !


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 14, 2010)

Lo saque del tacho  hace unos meses fue esta es la 1ra placa que construí para aprender a usar lo del TCP/IP con PIC cuyo cerebro de todo es el PIC18F97J60 que tiene incluido el módulo ethernet.
Por ese tiempo programé usando el MikroC de Mikroelektronika para lo que pretendía, aunque no fue mucho, pude enviar datos usando el protocolo UDP a una PC + software entre un router (el clásico On/Off para un Led). Lo de HTML en cierto modo era más fácil, ahora creo que voy a empezar en serio pero con el TCP/IP Stack de microchip además de las librerías que mencione antes, tienen unas herramientas muy interesantes como el "Microchip MPFS Generator", que básicamente convierte una web a un archivo *.bin que hasta donde se es para grabar al PIC o memoria independientemente del programa de control... bueno me falta investigar... pero si es así ya se puede crear la web que sea (en HTML5 ).

Ha, el actual MikroC ya incluye librerías para el ENC24J600 que supera al ENC28J60, más como info puesto que también depende del presupuesto de cada quien para el proyecto.
En fin, estoy algo ocupado pero vuelvo con más info sobre eso.

saludos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Buenisima esa placa !! y Muy bueno el dato de conversor de WEB's a .BIN..muy útil....yo voy a hacer un montaje DIP por que no dá para tirar U$S15 dolarucos por si quemo el PIC soldandolo...es mucho dinero.
Aunque en un futuro estaría muy bueno tener esa placa.

Ahora dentro de algunos días tendría que tener si todo sale bien los conectores...todo depende de la lentitud del proveedor


----------



## snakewather (Oct 14, 2010)

desde cuando he tenido ganas de meterme en eso del Web server con PIC, gracias por la info voy a darme un rato a ver que encuentro cualquier cosa la publico!


----------



## caponero (Oct 14, 2010)

Buen aporte Axel, lo que use es el MPFS2 (corre en win), porque el MPFS (programa desde consola) trate de usarlo y ya esta obsoleto (para paginas con HTTP). El MPFS2 es para paginas tipo HTTP2, que no me acuerdo bien la diferencia pero esta en una ayuda de microchip.

aca dejo algo que esta en la web y explica basicamente lo de MPFS2

La utilidad MPFS 2 tiene muchas características. El propósito principal es empaquetar páginas web en  n formato para el almacenamiento eficiente en un sistema embebido. Esto también adhiere variables dinámicas y genera el archivo HTTPPrint.h para asegurar que las llamadas a las mismas se realicen el número necesario de veces. Finalmente, cuando se desarrolla una aplicación que usa almacenamiento  en una EEPROM, la utilidad MPFS2 puede cargar imágenes hacia la EEPROM usando la funcionalidad de  carga MPFS construida en el servidor http.

lo bueno del MPFS2 es que le das la ubicacion del directoiro de tu web y el directorio de destino, y se pueden cargar paginas Htm, html, ccs, js y otros formatos:


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 14, 2010)

caponero dijo:


> lo bueno del MPFS2 es que le das la ubicacion del directoiro de tu web y el directorio de destino, y se pueden cargar paginas Htm, html, ccs, js y otros formatos:



Genial, ya me emocione!!! me están dando ganas de dejar mi trabajo para iniciar con esto


----------



## Meta (Oct 14, 2010)

Buenas:

Ojalá se puedea hacer en HTML 5. Con el tiempo se hará, ahora mismo como es muy nuevo y está constantemente en mejoras no se si perderán el tiempo en hacerlo.

Lo de convertir en Web a .bin es así igual que muchos routers. Es bueno aprender en C ya que en asm si lo quieres hacer tardarás la tira.

 Cada vez ve más los Web server y eso que sólo ha pasado 2 años. También veo que cada vez más se usa más tarjetas de memoria fotográdicas o móviles a FAT32 para almacenar la Web e imágenes por ahí. 

Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Quizas sea algo que no tenga que preguntar por estos medios pero como creo la página ¿? Está en PHP ¿? Osea lo que necesito saber es como creo una interfaz de usuario WEB personalizadas como las que hace microchip en sus ejemplos  ??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Quizas sea algo que no tenga que preguntar por estos medios pero como creo la página ¿? Está en PHP ¿?


NOOO!!!! No creo que el runtime de PHP esté portado a PIC y quepa en la poca memoria que tiene.


Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Osea lo que necesito saber es como creo una interfaz de usuario WEB personalizadas como las que hace microchip en sus ejemplos  ??


Tenér que estudiar HTML...que es bastante tonto, o conseguir un editor WYSIWYG y solo hacés las páginas.
Supongo que el resto será CGI en microcódigo PIC...


----------



## Meta (Oct 14, 2010)

Los Web server que he visto son HTML puros. Ignora los php, java, etc. Por ahora no los ejecuta.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Puedo crear lás paginas usando Dreaweaver ¿? y luego pasarlas a un archivo .bin ??


----------



## Meta (Oct 14, 2010)

Lo puedes hacer, pero cuidado una cosa que DreamWeaver genera códigos dentro del html que debes quitar. Primero lo haces con el programa de html que te viene en el propio Web Server si lo vas a comprar. Claro que con DreamWeaver es más fácil de hacer. 

Recuerda, trabajan siempre con html puro y el 4.1, nada del html 5 por ahora, sólo por ahora, ya lo harán en el futuro cuando la cosa sea estable.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Bueno todo es cuestión de experimentar ....yo no tengo ni la más pálida idea de programar HTML pero igual voy a ver que se puede aprender....en una de esas me bajo algún librito de la red para empezar con esto que se pone cada vez más interesante.


----------



## Meta (Oct 14, 2010)

La verdad no se programa. Es como este foro que hay que poner etiquetas para lo que quieres hacer como CODE, B, I, etc...

Con DreamWeaver y el que te viene lo haces directamente sin mirar el código fuente, eso si, es mejor hacerlo con un .txt primero para entenderlo a fondo. Por suerte es muy fácil, requiere tiempito.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok ya veremos como empezamos con esto del dreamweaver ....igual lo que quiero es muy facil quizas si modifico las páginas de microchip con algún editor de texto es menos complejo....pero es mejor aprender un poco antes para darme una idea general después me pongo de lleno.


----------



## Meta (Oct 14, 2010)

Para ver como ess, puedes uar el dreamWeaver como si trabajases con Word. Re recordará mucho a ello.


----------



## ByAxel (Oct 14, 2010)

Para web puras html sugiero el Komodo Edit, claro que hay que conocer la programación en html.
Sobre el dreamweaver no le veo mucho drama, creo que también es buena opción por no decir la mejor y muy completo o el NotePad++ para ver lo que se escribe en colores ...
Sobre lo de un editor WYSIWYG creo que no por ahora ya que la más mínima animación que se crea ya está importando una sarta de librerías, archivos css, javascript y demás...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Yo les decía por que la verdad no se mucho sobre este tipo de programación , menos mal que mi hermano sabe de HTML y me puede dar una mano con esto. Definitivamente ahora me tengo que poner a estudiar sobre las diferentes capas de programación para red...UDP...TCP....TCP/IP y demás yerbas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2010)

Meta dijo:


> Lo puedes hacer, pero cuidado una cosa que DreamWeaver genera códigos dentro del html que debes quitar.


Dreamweaver agrega javascript y plantillas css y ninguna de ellas se ejecuta en el sefvidor, sino que lo hacen en el cliente. Por esto el web server ni se entera lo que está sirviendo. El problema puede ser que la herramienta de transformación a .bin no se entere como convertir javascript, pero el problema no está en el servidor. Lo mismo es que sirviera un paqueta .jar de JAVA...que también corre en el cliente. Ahora bien, si la herramienta no lo soporta....


Meta dijo:


> Recuerda, trabajan siempre con html puro y el 4.1, nada del html 5 por ahora, sólo por ahora, ya lo harán en el futuro cuando la cosa sea estable.


Tal vez otra limitación de la herramienta?


Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Bueno todo es cuestión de experimentar  ....yo no tengo ni la más pálida idea de programar HTML pero igual voy a  ver que se puede aprender....en una de esas me bajo algún librito de la  red para empezar con esto que se pone cada vez más interesante.


El HTML no es un lenguaje de programación, sino que es un "lenguaje" para describir presentación de la página: que si las negritas, que si letra grande o chica, que si viñetas...y toda esa historia. Bajá algún libro o tutorial. por que hay muchos y es muuuuyyyyy fácil...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Osea que es un interprete de aparariencias o algo por el estilo ¿?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Definitivamente ahora me tengo que poner a estudiar sobre las diferentes capas de programación para red...UDP...TCP....TCP/IP y demás yerbas.


Eso si es mucho mas divertido, pero tomalo con calma por que se puede poner largo....en mi tesis de maestría me tomó como 4 meses de estudio y práctica entender toda la historia 
Hay muchos libros muy buenos: Comer, Tanembaum...etc y todos se llaman parecido y tiene ediciones en castellano.


----------



## Meta (Oct 14, 2010)

Para lo que se va usar el HTML en el Web server está bien, el HTML 5 ya con cosas muy dinámicas como poder verse vídeos sin flash player o otra tecnología. No lo vas a usar para tu Web Server. Sólo para activar y desactivar entradas y salidas, ver datos de entradas analógicas, sensores de temperaturas, cosas así.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Osea que es un interprete de aparariencias o algo por el estilo ¿?


NOP. El intérprete es el motor de render del navegador. El lenguaje solo especifica como debe mostrarla el intérprete AKA navegador. Por ejemplo:


```
<b>Esto va en negrita</b>
<img href=www.micasa.com></img><!--Aca va la imagen -->
```
y cosas por el estilo...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Ahora voy entendiendo ...que lectura me recomendas para las diferentes capas de programación ?¿?


----------



## Meta (Oct 14, 2010)

Nota: recuerda que sólo el Web Server acepta html, nada de php, javascript ni nada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2010)

Moyano Jonathan dijo:


> Ahora voy entendiendo ...que lectura me recomendas para las diferentes capas de programación ?¿?


Para programar?...no sé, pero en C tenés los sockets disponibles, así que si está implementados es fácil usarlos. Leé el libro de Comer (algo como "Redes de Computadoras, Internet e interredes" o algo parecido...creo que era el volumen 2) y ahí recuerdo que hablaba un poco de todo. Cuando tengás la idea te podés meter con cosas mas complicadas...por que los programas en red siempre tienen dos puntas...y debés tenerlas armadas para poder probar...aunque una sea el navegador.


----------



## Meta (Oct 14, 2010)

En clase, el año pasado me pegué dando redes durante un año. Es muy, muy, muy complicado. Claro que no hará falta saber mucho para hacer comunicación de redes. A la hora de programar una aplicación de Visual Studio .net sencillo como poner un botón y que muestre un saludo Hola mundo, no es necesario aprender las instrucciones del microprocesador, protocolo de comunicación, etc, simplemente funciona y de hecho te ahorras mucho tiempo. Primero empieza por ahí como curiosidad y aprendizaje.

Si quieres profundizar, ya te metes más a fondo.

Nadie quiere hacer Windows bajo asm.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

OK, teniendo en claro más o menos el tema de la programación vamos por la parte física ..yo diría que armaramos un hardware único para que todos experimentemos bajo la misma plataforma.
Para los que todavía no tienen el hardware hay que tener en cuenta que es posible simularlo en proteus bajo Wincap y funciona muy bien....por lo menos para darnos una idea de como podría ser el hardware ...luego se podría implementar de forma física una vez hechas las primeras pruebas.



> Nadie quiere hacer Windows bajo asm.


 Eso es demasiado hasta para el mejor programador...


----------



## Meta (Oct 14, 2010)

Así es como es.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Bueno como les decía anteriormente y para que vean que funciona acá hay una simulación que preparé rapidamente:


----------



## Meta (Oct 14, 2010)

¿Te viene este ejemplo en el propio Proteus?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Oct 14, 2010)

Si y el stack mas nuevito te lo podés bajar de microchip


----------



## Meta (Oct 14, 2010)

Que bueno, así podré hacer pruebas por curiosidad, ya que no tengo mucho tiempo, en estos momentos estoy aprendiendo programar  Python por obligación. No me gusta para nada Python, fuera.

http://search.microchip.com/searchapp/?id=2&q=stack

Saludo.


----------



## caponero (Oct 15, 2010)

yo he retocado sin problemas las paginas que trai de ejemplo mc, con DreamWeaver y con komposer, son html, y en la parte donde usa javascript vael codigo en javascript entre las etiquetas, todo esto despues lo cargo con la herramienta MPFS2. Lo que si me parece que es como decian arriba, la parte dinamica se la carga el cliente. Lo que no tengo ni idea es como formar el stack. Asi que espero lo vayan explicando asi no estoy tan en lo obscuro


----------



## Meta (Oct 15, 2010)

¿Qué es eso del Stack (pila)?


----------



## Picnet (Oct 15, 2010)

El stack son una librerias provistas por Microchip en forma gratuita, el sistema se maneja por capas desde el circuito fisico hasta lo coneccion con ethernet, el stack es el encargado de realizar (en forma muy resumida), la interconexion del circuito fisico y el mundo por medio de una red. Cada libreria maneja todo tipo de comunicaciones con ser de ejemplo TCP/IP, UDP, Correo, Etc...


----------



## Meta (Oct 15, 2010)

Gracias por la info.


----------



## Clematida (Nov 22, 2010)

Hola, en esta página donde venden productos de electrónica tambien tienen algún ejemplo y manual, aquí podeis descargar dos ejemplos, uno de creación de página web y otro de envío de correo electrónico:

http://www.microingenia.com/electronics/product.php?id_product=6

Ahora mi duda es la siguiente: para ver la dirección MAC de la tarjeta de red del ordenador solo tenemos que ejecutar cmd y escribir ipconfig/all ahí pone dirección física y esa es la dirección MAC, ahora bien, para saber la dirección MAC de la tarjeta de red de la placa (ModEthernet que lleva ENC28J60) qué hay que hacer? en mi caso estoy usando la placa de 18f67j50Trainer que venden en esa página web, alimento la placa con el portátil por usb, alimento el ModEthernet con cablecillos de VCC y GND de la placa del pic a la placa del enc28j60, y la placa del enc28j60 conectada al router con el rj45, he entrado en el router y veo las ips conectadas al router pero  no veo la mac del enc28j60, alguna sugerencia?

Edito: el motivo de querer saber la dirección Mac del enc28j60 por si queda alguna duda es que tenemos que escribirla en el programa para que funcione, si habéis leído el código de los programas proporcionados por microingenia en ese link veréis que pone my mac byte y hay que escribir la dirección.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 22, 2010)

En unos días más me llegan los conectores RJ45 para empezar a hacer las primeras pruebas físicas con el ENC28J60...asi puedo comenzar con el desarrollo del webserver en CCS.


----------



## harrypotter (Abr 2, 2011)

En que quedo el avance ...?


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 2, 2011)

Yo tengo todo listo pero no consigo unos cristales de 25Mhz necesarios para el ENC28J60. En cuanto tenga dichos componentes voy a poder seguir...


----------



## Meta (Abr 23, 2011)

Estoy viendo los precios de los osciladores de 25 MHz y son carísimos para lo que es.
http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/...hProducts&searchTerm=oscilador+25+mhz&x=0&y=0


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 23, 2011)

Los voy a comprar en farnell..rs no manda a la argentina. Igual tengo que comprar un mínimo de U$S 33 para que no me salga tanto el envío.


----------



## Meta (Abr 23, 2011)

Pues son carillos. ¿Por qué tan caros por Dios?
http://es.farnell.com/jsp/search/br...Ntx=mode+matchallpartial|mode+matchallpartial

Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 23, 2011)

La verdad no lo sé , son caros ....igual es la única que me queda....o buscar el oscilador en una placa vieja


----------



## Meta (Abr 23, 2011)

Es raro ver 25 MHz. Nunca lo he visto y eso que me fijo en estas cosas, suelo ver como máximo unos 16 MHz en la mayoría de los aparatos. Suerte...


----------



## electroconico (Abr 23, 2011)

Les recomiendo el stack de microchip y todas sus librerias , estan actualizados y tiene muchas mejoras en comparacion con el de ccs.

Con ccs es rápido también pero les llegará a limitar la traducción del stack en la versión que se encuentre.

También habrá que actualizarse con el ENC424J600,es mucho más rápido , tiene mac , más ram , etc...

Saludos!


----------



## Meta (Abr 23, 2011)

Parece interesante.

http://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts/Devices.aspx?dDocName=en542414


----------



## Protoboard (Abr 25, 2011)

En ebay hay osciladores de 25MHz a muy buen precio: 50 x 25MHz por US $7.79

Son chinos, pero supongo que deben funcionar bien.


----------



## electroconico (Abr 25, 2011)

Les recomiendo mejor comprar ya el modulo completo , sale en unos 25-35 dolares.

Porque es mucho relajo conseguir el conector ethernet con las bobinas internas y todo ese rollo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 25, 2011)

Yo tengo todo , incluso tengo el conector las resistencias necesarias y demás....el único impedimento es el bendito oscilador


----------



## Meta (Abr 25, 2011)

Hola:

Cada vez sacan más webserver.





Siempre he querido hacer un Webserver.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 25, 2011)

No es algo complejo meta, solo hay que sentarse a programar. Yo puedo hacer algo similar a lo que aparece en el video o incluso mejor si me lo propongo...pero mirá como son las cosas que por un simple componente tengo que parar un proyecto


----------



## Meta (Abr 26, 2011)

Lo de programar me callo, la electrónica adecuada que funcione bien y conseguier ciertos componentes es otro cantar. Lo llevo deseandod esde hace tiempo hacer uno. Pero empezaré hacer lo de controlar relés por Internet cuando tenga dinero.


----------



## snakewather (Abr 26, 2011)

Yo he trabajado con Pics a 25 Mhz, y saben donde consegui los cristales " De teles viejas o hasta videograbadoras" ahi se encuentran un chingo solo hay que desarmar y ensuciarce un poco.

Asi como este que les pongo aqui:


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 28, 2011)

Yo no tengo videograbadoras para desarmar....:S . Igual más adelante los voy a incluir en un pedido de componentes a farnell que tienen de todo y a muy buen precio.


----------



## jalva (Abr 30, 2011)

Jonathan, 
es posible que una placa de Red vieja tenga un cristal de 25Mhz...
Incluso comprar una Encore de las mas baratas te provee de varios componentes que comprados por separado son mas caros...   es solo una idea...


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Abr 30, 2011)

> es posible que una placa de Red vieja tenga un cristal de 25Mhz...
> Incluso comprar una Encore de las mas baratas te provee de varios componentes que comprados por separado son mas caros... es solo una idea...



Bueno me voy a fijar en mercado libre a ver que cosas encuentro...lo que pasa es que no se por acá cerca en donde puedo conseguirlas....
Si encuentro el bendito cristal , me pongo a armar la entrenadora.


----------



## rca (Sep 13, 2011)

bueno hola amigos:

una consulta talvez sepan como simular el pic 18f97j60 ........... gracias 
esq nose como simular mis programas en ese pic


----------



## Meta (Sep 13, 2011)

Con Proteus 7.8 SP2.


----------



## rca (Sep 14, 2011)

gracias brother


----------



## rca (Sep 15, 2011)

causita no hay el pic18f97j60
en ese proteus 7.8


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Sep 15, 2011)

> causita no hay el pic18f97j60
> en ese proteus 7.8



El proteus tiene simulación del ENC28J60 mediante WinpCAP (Software de emulación de redes). Lo que si..el emulador no funciona en Windows 7...por lo menos yo lo he probado y no funciona.


----------



## cefas (Nov 22, 2011)

hola yo tambien estoy con eso yo uso el PIC18F67J60 es para un pryecto de  la uni y necesito hacerlo jalar coo ervidor lo unico que he logrado hacer es subir un pagina al pic :
1-conecte el pic con un cable de red a-b a mi computadora 
2-cambie la ip de mi pc como la de el pic era 192.168.0.30  a mi  pc le puse 192.168.0.31
3-hice una pagina en html la guarde como htm por que si no funciona 
4-la converti a . bin con el mpfs y la subi al pic con ese mismo programa 
5-pongo en mi navegador la ip del pic y si cara la pagina
6 lo que me falta es poder hacerlo funcionar pero como servifor


espero sea de ayuda para otros  eso que comente


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 23, 2011)

No creo que un PIC te de suficientes recursos para actuar de servidor... es muchisimo trabajo....


----------



## Meta (Feb 15, 2012)

Chico3001 dijo:


> No creo que un PIC te de suficientes recursos para actuar de servidor... es muchisimo trabajo....



¿Y un PIC32?
He visto con microcontroladores de ST que funcionan muy bien con los 16 bits y 32 también.


----------



## jalva (Feb 27, 2012)

En los ejemplos de Mikroe.com pueden encontrar Ntp's clientes , Ftp servers, tftp servers, Http servers, de todo...!
Todo funcionando con un 18f452 ( un 18f2620 o un 18f4620 sería mejor) y un Enc28j60.
Creo que si le dá corriendo a por lo menos 20 Mhz


----------



## 3126012851 (Oct 6, 2013)

Buenas. ¿Cómo están todos?
Estoy aquí para que algui*e*n me preste un poco de ayuda y yo podérsela prestar a algui*e*n también.
Estoy tratando de crear un mini web server con MikroC, ya tengo todas las cone*x*iones hechas y funciona muy bien con los ejemplos que da la compañía Mikroe, pero estoy tratando de hacer mi propia interfaz del mini web server y no me funciona co*rr*ectamente, solo quiero que se encienda un led y se apague por medio de uno o dos botones en el navegador. 
Aquí les dejo el proyecto, en el link se llama prueba, para que le hechen una revisada y m*e* colaboren en que estoy haciendo mal.
El problema es que apenas entro a_la dirección ip del mini web server, se enciende el led y no responde a_la acción de los botones.
Les agrade*c*ería mucho su colaboración. De antemano gra*cia*s a todos. 

https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=1864be4e159912cc#cid=1864BE4E159912CC&id=1864BE4E159912CC!144 ...


----------

